# Portfolio



## happycranker (Nov 21, 2009)

I am looking at putting a portfolio together for my B&W / colour work and have looked around my local camera stores with not much success, can anyone recommend a particular make, preferably A3 size, whch I can order over the web?

Cheers


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 21, 2009)

Rather than camera stores, try the Artist's materials stores. This is where I find the most choices.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 23, 2009)

In the US, there is a company called Light Impressions: http://www.lightimpressionsdirect.com/ . They have been around for many years, but I am not certain if they ship overseas.

--Ken


----------



## happycranker (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay the Artist store is a good idea I will look around the city today, Ken thanks for the link I will check out if they ship to OZ.


----------



## happycranker (Nov 24, 2009)

Just checked with Light Impressions Direct and the minimum order for overseas is $25' + postage, oh well!


----------

